# Sorry to keep asking these questions...



## Sammie_Lou (Jul 6, 2011)

How did those of you that are pros go about choosing your business name?? Also, WHEN did you choose a name??
I want to eventually (years down the road!) start some sort of pet photography business. I'm so  far from that point right now. I'm going to be volunteering at some  animal shelters/rescues, taking pictures of the adoptable animals for  their websites, to build a portfolio and get some practice. Someone on  another forum suggested that I get business cards printed up so they  have my contact info on there. Even though I'm a few years from trying  to make any money off of it, I'm thinking that I should try to come up  with a creative name to put on the cards now so that by the time I get  around to actually starting a business, people have (hopefully) heard of  me. But I'm not creative AT ALL with those sort of things and I could  use some help coming up with names. I don't really even know where to start. So, how did you do it?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2011)

Part of it is just thinking of something that you like...maybe brainstorm with some friends/family.  

Part of it is just seeing what is available.  Don't underestimate the value of a good web site name/address.  So while you may like www.iphotographcatsanddogs.com...it may not make for a great domain name.  But if something like www.photodog.com or photopet.com, is available, then it might make a pretty good business name...even if it isn't your 'first choice'.

This will vary by location, but whether or not you can use a name that is taken, will depends on a few things.  Obviously you can use a web site domain name that is taken (unless you buy it away from the owner).  But for business names, you can probably use the name of an existing company, as long as that company is not incorporated etc.  So you probably can't choose Coke or Nike....but if someone in Sacramento California has the same business name, it probably won't matter.  

To have a business, you probably need a license from your local city/county government.  If you have a business name, you may have to register (or declare) that name.  It may or may not matter if you choose a name that is 'taken'...as long as the other one isn't incorporated.  If you think of a great name and you don't want anyone else to use it, then you might have to protect it by incorporating your company or doing some sort of extra registration.  

I'd suggest talking to someone at your local city call (or whatever).  They probably deal with this sort of thing a lot and can help you, or at least point you in the right direction.

As for business cards...all it really needs to have is your contact info.  If you have a cute business name & logo etc...that is great, but probably unnecessary until you do get your business going.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't really think I needed business cards. I was just going to make up a flyer about what I was doing (photographing rescue animals) to hand out to the rescues/shelters. But others kind of insisted that I have business cards. Maybe I'll just do it with my name, e-mail address, phone number...and maybe use a photo that I've taken as a background. I really don't want to start a business right now, as I'm just doing this to build a portfolio and get practice. I just thought having a name now could put it in people's heads so they'll think of me when I AM ready to start it. Does that make sense or am I just over-thinking it???


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds good to me...but if you put a photo on it, keep it simple.  I'd suggest no photo if you can make it look good without it.  Maybe use a simple graphic that gets the point across....a dog bone, a collar, a dog/cat etc.  Remember that business cards are pretty small and you don't want your details to be lost in a photo.

There are plenty of options but I'd suggest checking out VistaPrint for cheap cards.  I've used them a few times.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jul 6, 2011)

That's actually the same website that was recommended to me by members of another forum! =)


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 6, 2011)

I would take the area you live in into consideration as well as what is popular there.  I mean if you lived in Dogpatch USA it would be easy, doubt there would be few customers.  You can also visit the local dog shows etc. to get some ideas.    If you need help with a name we can probably come up with something that is cool.  Give us an idea of the direction you are going in. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't live in Dogpatch USA, but I'm involved in a lot of dog communities (dock diving with my dog, etc.), so I'm in contact with the right people. My thought was to start off with volunteering to do photos for rescues and shelters. I'd take pics of their adoptable animals for their websites...give them images on a disk, plus keep copies for myself for the purpose of building a portfolio. Then, once I have one built up, I can ask them to hand out my business cards to people who adopt pets as a way of advertising. I'm also looking at (eventually) joining an ecommerce site and going to different dog events with my camera...I can pass out my card there and have them visit the website if they want to order prints of their dogs. The name I've chosen is Pawsitively Priceless Photos. Thanks for the input, though!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2011)

> The name I've chosen is Pawsitively Priceless Photos.


That's cute, but the problem is that if you verbally communicate that to someone...they would search for "Positively" and might not find  your site.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2011)

Once you shoot for free you will have established your initial starting rate - $0.00 - and those you worked for for free will tell everyone they know how much you charge - $0.00.

Few, if any of the people you work for gratis will subsequently be willing to pay for your service, so you essentially loose the only customer base you have once you do start charging.

The same thing can happen when you raise your prices in future years.

Next consider what licensing or busines registration requirements your town or state has for businesses that have a ficticious business name. What if you later decide you want to expand beyond only doing pet photography?

Do you know about the IRS requirements that a business has to be profitable in 3 of the last 5 years to qualify as a business, and not a hobby, for business tax deduction purposes? 





> The IRS presumes that an activity is carried on for profit if it makes a profit during at least three of the last five tax years, including the current year...


 Business or Hobby? Answer Has Implications for Deductions

In other words, if you claim federal business income tax deductions, but don't make a profit in 3 of the last 5 years the IRS can reclassify your business as a hobby and disallow those previously taken deductions.

Many people worry about business start up issues in the wrong order. A business name at this point in time should be a very low priority.

Is Pawsitively Priceless Photos available as an internet domaine name so you can have a web site? (looks like it)  How about typing all that on the computer? -  www.pawsitivelypricelessphotos.com

I advocate marketing/advertising and charging from the getgo a rate that will be profitable based on your cost-of-doing business. However, you can concurrently market/advertise an introductory or portfolio building, limited time special so you lose as little of your initial customer base as possible.

After seeing the photos on your blog I suggest you investigate the various guidelines for image framing and composition as it relates to portraiture and action photography.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jul 9, 2011)

I own www.pawsitivelypricelessphotos.com and I'd only be working for free for a charity. You've never donated your services for a cause?? Like I said, I'm not looking to start a business for a few years...I'm just looking to do some work with shelters to build a portfolio so that I have something to use when I DO want to start my business. I understand that there are things that I need to work on (such as framing) which is why I'm taking this time to practice and learn. All I was asking about is how others chose their business name. I feel like people here criticize people for starting a business when they've just gotten their camera and still need to learn...and then turn around and criticize people who know they aren't ready yet and haven't started the business yet because they're not charging while they're trying to learn. I don't want to rush into something that will be a complete failure. I'm choosing to take my time so that I can get it right first.


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry! My mistake.


----------



## amshopping (Jul 11, 2011)

i also just start do do international small business.my shop is named AM SHOPPING. because my english name is Amely.


----------

